# Regenkleidung..



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

im September gehts fuer einige Tage in die Dolomiten. Mitnehmen sollte ich also auch Regenkleidung.
Momentan schwanke ich zwischen Loeffler Colibri und Gore Alp-X. Ersteres ist einiges weniger teuer (von billiger kann man da ja nicht unbedingt reden), Alp-X scheint aber auch gut zu sein, wobei aber doch eigentlich beides aus dem gleichem PacLite erstellt ist? Hat jemand schon beides testen koennen?

Gibts denn sonst noch alternativ-Empfehlungen?

Ausserdem frage ich mich, ob nicht doch eine LANGE Regenhose sinnvoller ist, gerade in den Bergen. Die letzten Touren im Schwarzwald waren alle recht nass und trotz vorher sommerlichen Temperaturen mit starker Abkuehlung verbunden; ich habe eigentlich immer (vor allem natuerlich bergab) gefroren (mit 64kg bin ich nicht soo gut isoliert  ).
Das Argument, dass man in den langen Hosen mehr schwitzt, versteh ich nicht so ganz, wenns naemlich regnet, werden die Waden sowieso nass, dafuer ist es dann bergab weniger windig..? Ausserdem wuerde es doch dann durch die Ueberschuhe reintropfen, oder halten die so dicht, dass am Knoechel nichts durchtropft?


----------



## BHeinrich (31. Juli 2006)

das teure Paclite-Zeugs kannst du dir sparen, weil man das wirklich nur bei Regen tragen kann. Andernfalls wird man von innen komplett nass, weil Atmungsaktivität gegen null geht. Kannste ach ne billige Regenjacke nehmen.
( Aber wer macht das schon, der Mensch ist eben eitel )
Das Colibri von Löffler hat aber glaube ich nichts mit Paclite zu tun.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janotork (31. Juli 2006)

Servus,
Alternativ würd ich Dir noch zur Pearlizumi Zephrr raten. Ich hab die seit 4 Jahren regelmäßig im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. Kriegst Du locker auf die Größe eines Snickers und somit easy hinten ins Trikot. Hatte die schon dreimal auf der Tour Genf-Nizza dabei und sie hat mich nie enttäuscht. Ist halt ne klassische No-Bullshit-Jacke, keine Taschen, Fleecekragen etc. Aber es ist schließlich auch ne Regenjacke, keine Anglerweste ;-)
Lange Hose hab ich selbst keine, beim Rennradfahren gönn ich mir manchmal Neoprenbeinlinge, schließen mit den Überschuhen ab und halten vorallem die Knie warm.
Viel Spaß beim stöbern und vergleichen.


----------



## Svenson (1. August 2006)

Hi
Ich habe mir gestern mal eine Regenjacke von Protective zugelegt, die von 130 auf 100 reduziert war. (Farbe schwarz).
ich hoffe die taugt auch was bei Regen etc. Die Regenjacke von Gore lag preislich bei 170, war aber auch etwas leichter. Hatte dieses oben angesprochene PacLite Material.
Die Protective hat eine wassserdichte, atmungsaktive Membran.


----------



## Astaroth (1. August 2006)

Servus,
mein Rat: Vaude Casella II eVENT !!!

http://www.vaude.de/hps/client/vaude/public/hxfront/index.hbs/outdoor/en

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## nisita (1. August 2006)

auch die event-membran macht aus ner regenjacke keinen fleec-pulli.. bzw. die größere atmungsaktivität merkt man zwar, schwitzen tut man aber trotzdem, wenn man sich anstrengt.. wichtiger finde ich reißverschlüsse unter den armen, oder ähnliches...


----------



## Svenson (1. August 2006)

oder nichts drunter ziehen! Dann schwitzt du auch weniger!


----------



## petergensfeld (1. August 2006)

janotork schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> Alternativ würd ich Dir noch zur Pearlizumi Zephrr raten. Ich hab die seit 4 Jahren regelmäßig im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. Kriegst Du locker auf die Größe eines Snickers und somit easy hinten ins Trikot. Hatte die schon dreimal auf der Tour Genf-Nizza dabei und sie hat mich nie enttäuscht. Ist halt ne klassische No-Bullshit-Jacke, keine Taschen, Fleecekragen etc. Aber es ist schließlich auch ne Regenjacke, keine Anglerweste ;-)
> Lange Hose hab ich selbst keine, beim Rennradfahren gönn ich mir manchmal Neoprenbeinlinge, schließen mit den Überschuhen ab und halten vorallem die Knie warm.
> Viel Spaß beim stöbern und vergleichen.


Die Zephrr ist doch eigentlich eine Windjacke... hält die wirklich längere Zeit dicht?


----------



## Coffee (1. August 2006)

hi,

wie immer kommt es drauf an was man will und vorallem für welchen einsatzzweck.

es ist etwas völlig anderes ob man hier mal durch einen "schauer" kommt und nicht zu weit von daheim ist, oder ob man in den alpen in ein gewitter kommt oben auf dem berg.

denn da spielt das auskühlen wirklich eine enorme rolle. udn wer da leicht an seine grenzen kommt sollte auf anständige regenklamotten setzen. dh. lange hose und jacke mit kaputze.

ist halt die frage wie weit man von einer zivilisation weg ist usw.

grüße coffee


----------



## x-rossi (1. August 2006)

paclite ist so ne sache:


wenn du langsam damit fährst ohne zu schwitzen, dann ist's 'ne gute regenjacke.
wenn du damit bergauf fährst, staut sich deine eigene hitze je nach aussentemperatur dermaßen, dass du sie am liebsten wieder ausziehen möchtest.
färst du mit ihr - mit nur einem kurzarmshirt drunter an - bei mittleren temperaturen um die 10-15° C bei regen längere strecken herunter, dann frieren dir die arme ab.

im nachinein finde ich meine paclite ziemlich kompliziert und bin deswegen auf nur regen- und windabweisendes (nicht -dichtes) material wie z.b. windtexlight, gamex oder tek umgestiegen, weil hitze und dampf doch vom körper weg sollen.

für abfahrten kann man sich dann noch zusätzlich was isolierendes holen, aber paclite finde ich nicht mehr gut.


----------



## [email protected] (1. August 2006)

Hmmmmm..

also dann steht fuer mich mal fest:
Jacke mit Kapuze, die ueber den Helm geht. damit faellt die Alp-X aus, denn fuer die muss man eine Kapuze extra kaufen. Bei dem Preis (mind.219) sollte die eigentlich schon mit dabei sein (und fuer nen langhaarigen Bombenleger sind nasse Haare ein Graus).

Bei bike-o-mania gibt es die Colibri-Jacke und Hose von Loeffler zusammen fuer knapp 290 EUR.. reicht mir eigentlich als Ausgabe fuer etwas, das man lieber nicht benuetzt, aber wie ja Coffee schon sagte, ist es besser, auf hoeherwertige Klamotten zu achten.
Wenn die mir noch bestaetigen, dass die Jacke eine Kapuze hat, wird es wohl die werden, und fuer Abfahrten halt noch zusaetzlich windstopper-Arm- und Beinlinge.
Dazu noch Ueberschuhe, und dann kann man nur hoffen, dass man Zeit genug hat, um alles anzuziehen, bevor man patschnass ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (1. August 2006)

Servus!

Ich mußte dieses Jahr gezwungenermaßen auf neue Regenklamotten umsteigen. Ich fahre jetzt komplett Colibri in allen Variationen und bin damit recht zufrieden. Abgefroren ist mir in der Jacke und der Hose noch nichts, auch wenn untendrunter kurz und draußen unter 10°C.
Die Atmungsaktivität ist tatsächlich etwas schlechter als bei meinen vorherigen Wolfskin-Klamotten. Fällt komischerweise beim Fahren nicht auf sondern erst beim Stehen. Dann wirds auch mal kalt.
Deine Rapunzelhaare kriegste auch auf jeden Fall unter die Kapuze.

LG
Das Schafi


----------



## [email protected] (1. August 2006)

Hallo Lieblingsschaf,

Haare gehen bis zur Hose, als Zopf bis gut zum Ellenbogen.. Fuer nen Mann doch eher lang   und auch manchmal in sportlicher Hinsicht etwas unpraktisch..

Das hier ist die Antwort auf meine Anfrage:
<quote>
Hallo und vielen Dank für die Anfrage.
 Nein, die Jacke hat keine Kapuze.

Als Kopf-Näße-Schutz würde es eher Sinn machen einen Helmüberzug von Gore
(aus Gore Tex) zu verwenden.
<unquote>

Du hast eine Kapuze dabei? Hast Du eine Radjacke, oder eine Wanderjacke? Anscheinend gibts die Colibri wohl in diversen Variationen.

Gruesse, 
[email protected]


----------



## petergensfeld (2. August 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Als Kopf-Näße-Schutz würde es eher Sinn machen einen Helmüberzug von Gore
> (aus Gore Tex) zu verwenden.


Würde ich Dir aber auch empfehlen. So ein Helmüberzug ist doch wesentlich praktischer als sich eine Kapuze über den Helm zu zwängen... 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Coffee (2. August 2006)

petergensfeld schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich Dir aber auch empfehlen. So ein Helmüberzug ist doch wesentlich praktischer als sich eine Kapuze über den Helm zu zwängen...
> 
> Gruß Dirk



nein kaputze ist besser ;-) zudem hat man eh immer eine warme mütze im gepäck in den alpen, auch für "dach dem fahren" denn man verliehrt am meisten wärmeenergie am kopf!!

zu überschuhen, sobald du trage/schiebestrecken hast vergiss sie, denn die sind dann schneller kaputt als du schauen kannst :-( leider, gerade im alpinen gelände!! hier helfen wasserdichte selaskinz socken ;-) da ist es dir auch am nächsten morgen egal in die evtl. noch nassen schuhe zu steigen, denn die trocknen dann uu im fahrtwind schneller ;-) ausserdem hast du so warme füsse (dank mohair strick innen).

grüße coffee


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2006)

x-rossi schrieb:
			
		

> paclite ist so ne sache:
> 
> wenn du langsam damit fährst ...
> wenn du damit bergauf fährst, s...
> färst du mit ihr bei mittleren temperaturen ...


das gilt eigentlich für jede wasserdichte jacke. 
deshalb bin ich auch der meinung, am besten ist  





			
				x-rossi schrieb:
			
		

> nur regen- und windabweisendes (nicht -dichtes) material wie z.b. windtexlight,...


ich frag mich auch, ob [email protected] das ganze nicht überschätzt, z.B. zusätzliche ärmlinge/beinlinge mit windstopper sind da doch overkill. 

zum thema überschuhe s. coffee, 

zum thema lange haare / mütze vs. kapuze kan ich nichts aus eigener erfahrung sagen.


----------



## kosh_hh (2. August 2006)

also ich hab inzwischen einige Kombinationen durchprobiert und habe jetzt folgende:


Gore Countdown Jacke mit Kapuze
Gore Alp-X Hose (also die kurze)
Gore-Tex oder Sealskinz Socken

Jacke mit Kapuze finde ich besser, weil du da nicht zwei Sachen mit dir rumschleppen musst. Die Kapuze passt unter den Helm genauso wie die langen Haare.

Genial finde ich die kurze Regenhose. Die hat ein wirklich gutes Klima und hält die wichtigen Partien (Schritt, Oberschenkel, Knie) trocken. Die Unterschenkel können imo ruhig nass werden. Ich habe auch die lange Gore Hose aber in der möchte man sich nicht wirklich ernsthaft bewegen. Die ist eher was für den tiefen Winter aber auch im Winter kann man sicherlich mit der Kombi warme Hose plus kurze Regenhose drüber gut leben.

Von Überschuhen würde ich auch abraten. Die sind nur gut, wenn du nicht vom Rad absteigen musst. Besonders im Gelände kannst du die vergessen. Wasserdichte Socken brauchst du aber auf alle Fälle, da auch bei der langen Regenhose es früher oder später von oben reinläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (2. August 2006)

Morsche!

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit Regenhosen auf nem Alpen-X? Eher ne kurze oder doch lieber ne lange?
Geht bei uns am Samstag los und die Aussichten sind nicht gut  daher überlege ich,mir vorher noch ne Regenhose zu besorgen. Regenjacke, Helmmütze und wasserdichte Überschuhe hab ich schon.

Kurz oder lang also?


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2006)

danke an alle bisher für euren Input!

Ueberschuhe sind also gestrichen, Dafuer lieber die wasserdichten Socken.

Armlinge lasse ich auch weg. Ich habe noch ein Gore Phantom Plus - Trikot mit abnehmbaren Aermeln, wenns dann je zu kuehl waere, dann tun die es unter eine Regenjacke wohl auch als zusaetzliche Isolierung.

Die Regenhose werd ich in kurz holen, plus Windstopper-Beinlinge als zusaetzlicher Kaelteschutz fuer die Abfahrt.


----------



## Blenni (5. August 2006)

Also ich hab mir vor zwei Jahren ne Regenjacke von GORE gekauft. Die hat innen komplett Netz und trägt sich ganz angenehm - auch über längere Zeit. Für meien bevorstehenden Alpencross habe ich eine lange Regenhose (RACEFACE Aquanot Pant). Ob die Hose meine Erwartungen erfüllt weiß ich noch nicht so ganz. Habe mich jedenfalls für ne lange entschieden weil es doch etwas anderes ist eventuell einen ganzen Tag im Regen zu fahren als nur mal zwei Stunden.
Jetzt zu den Seal Skinz: Die Socken habe ich seit zwei Jahren aber dicht sind die nicht mehr. Sie sind besser als normale Socken aber nasse Füße gibts auch. Selbst wenn die Socke dicht ist, was mache ich gegen Wasser das am Bein herunterläuft? Die Socken lassen nicht nur Wasser nicht rein sondern auch nicht raus!
Hat jemand ne Idee wie man Socken oder Überschuhe von oben dicht kriegt???

Sven


----------



## Aubachbiker (5. August 2006)

Hallo,

die besten Erfahrungen habe ich bei mit meiner Gore-Regenjacke gemacht. Für die Beine benutze ich eine lange Hose mit Windschutz. Nur die Füße, die bleiben nicht trocken, mit den Seal Skinz bleiben sie aber warm. Auf den Kopf kommt dann noch unter den Helm noch die Kaputze. Der Windschutz hilft halt gegen das Auskühlen.
Mit dieser Ausstattung habe ich im Oktober bei 10 Grad und Dauerregen Touren über 5 Stunden vom Spessart in die Röhn gemacht. War soweit kein Problem. Man darf halt keine längeren Pausen machen, da man sonst auskühlt weil man ja von innen naß ist. Oder man nimmt sich Wechselkleidung mit um während/nach der Pause wenigstens kurzzeitig trocken zu bleiben bis die Tour fortgesetzt wird.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## RudiRastlos (6. August 2006)

petergensfeld schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich Dir aber auch empfehlen. So ein Helmüberzug ist doch wesentlich praktischer als sich eine Kapuze über den Helm zu zwängen...
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Ich hab die Kapuze stets unter dem Helm! Ist doch viel praktischer.


----------



## Clarjee (6. August 2006)

petergensfeld schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zephrr ist doch eigentlich eine Windjacke... hält die wirklich längere Zeit dicht?



Kann sich dazu vielleicht nochmal jemand äußern? Wäre auch sehr interessant für mich, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir die Zephyrr zu holen....

Danke,

Gruß Clarjee


----------



## petergensfeld (7. August 2006)

RudiRastlos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Kapuze stets unter dem Helm! Ist doch viel praktischer.


Da hast Du wohl recht...


----------



## Porthos (7. August 2006)

petergensfeld schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du wohl recht...


...also ich empfinde es genau anders. Die Kaputzen nerven mich immer, dreht man den Kopf, ist die Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt oder es hängt einem die Kaputze im Weg. Ich fahre bei starkem Regen selbst  im Winter lieber mit einem Tuch unterm Helm und habe mir jetzt noch so einen Helmüberzug (6) zugelegt.


----------



## petergensfeld (7. August 2006)

Mich nervt eine Kapuze auch extrem. Es ging nur um die Frage, _wenn_ schon Kapuze, dann besser unter den Helm als über den Helm.


----------



## timewalker85 (7. August 2006)

Porthos schrieb:
			
		

> ...also ich empfinde es genau anders. Die Kaputzen nerven mich immer, dreht man den Kopf, ist die Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt oder es hängt einem die Kaputze im Weg. Ich fahre bei starkem Regen selbst  im Winter lieber mit einem Tuch unterm Helm und habe mir jetzt noch so einen Helmüberzug (6) zugelegt.



Normale Kapuzen sind wirklich doof, da guckt man immer rein, wenn man seinen Kopf dreht. Es gibt aber auch richtig gute, die sich mit dem Kopf mitbewegen, weil sie richtig gut sitzen und auf Stirnhöhe nochmal einen Kordelzug zum fixieren haben. Die unter den Helm ziehen ist echt super: trocken, warm und trotzdem gute Übersicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (7. August 2006)

Für einen echten Schutt in den Alpen braucht man unbedingt eine Kapuze. 

Natürlich fängt es immer dann an zu schütten, wenn man von allen Almhütten am weitesten entfernt ist. In unserem letzten Bikeurlaub ist mir nach kürzester Zeit der Regen hinten in den Kragen reingelaufen und zwar sturzbachartig. Da nützt einem das tollste Goretex oder Sympatex oder sonstiges Tex nichts.  

Also, nie mehr ungeschützt


----------



## baloo (8. August 2006)

Clarjee schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sich dazu vielleicht nochmal jemand äußern? Wäre auch sehr interessant für mich, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir die Zephyrr zu holen....
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Gruß Clarjee



Die Zephrr hält ca. 3/4 - 1 Stunde Dauerregen aus danach ist aber schluss!
Ansonsten aber eine tolle Jacke! Nur zu empfehlen!

Baloo


----------



## molchi (26. August 2006)

Hallo!

Von Astaroth kam hier die Empfehlung einer Vaude-Regenjacke aus eEvent-Material.
Kann mir jemand schreiben, ob dieses Laminat auch in Regenhosen verbaut wird?
Hatte nix gefunden, auch bei Vaude nicht.

Ansonsten las ich nun heraus, das teurer im Bezug auf Atmung und Nässe nicht sein muss. Hatte nämlich noch eine lange Alp-X-Hose von Gore oder einer The North Face HiVent-Hose gedacht. 

VG
Thomas


----------



## Astaroth (27. August 2006)

Servus molchi,
soweit wie ich weiss gibt es von Vaude wirklich keine Regenhose mit der eVENT Membran sondern nur die mit der Ceplex Membean (Foxx II Pants) die ich besitze. Musste die Hose wirklich nur einmal bei strömenden Regen anziehen und da hielt sie mich über 2Stunden trocken  !

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## maxa (27. August 2006)

Die Frage aller Fragen, oder der Weisheit letzter Schluss.

Nach doch 15 Jahren Bike-Erfahrung habe ich mir jetzt eine Colibri Jacke und Hose zugelegt. 

Warum ????
Ganz einfach. In der Zeit bin ich nicht recht oft im Regen unterwegs gewesen, aber die wenige Zeit reichte aus, um meine zwei gekauften Regenhosen im Schrittbereich kaputtzuwetzen. 

Ferner gelten für mich folgende Thesen:

1. Beim AlpenX ist für mich zwingend eine Regenjacke, lange Regenhose, wasserdichte GoreSocken und Regengamaschen notwendig. 

Wenn ich am Trail vom schlecht Wetter überrascht werde, such ich normalerweise den schnellsten und vernünftigsten Weg ins Tal, dafür die Jacke, Hose und Gore Socken.

Wenn ich länger im Regen fahren muss ( meist im Tal ), weil es dann meist keinen Sinn macht sich im Hochgebierge runzutreiben, sind Gamaschen nicht wegzudenken, da leicht, sehr kompakt zu verstauen und in Verbindung mit der langen Regenhose absolut Wasserdicht, solange die Hose über die Gamaschen getragen werden.

Ich glaube wir sind uns alle einig, dass man beim Sport schwitzt, und vor allem beim Biken.
Es war für mich nie eine Annahme, dass es Regenkleidung gibt, die dann den kompletten Schweiss nach draussen transportiert.

Deswegen: lieber eine leicht feuchte Kleidung mit GoreTex ( dafür notwendig ein hauchdünnes langärmeliges Sportfunktionsoberteil ) als eine sich nach vielleicht 1 Stunde durchnässendes Etwas anhaben und frieren ( und wer schon mal nass war, und richtig gefroren hat, der schwört sich im regelfall eins. Nie mehr so freiren )

P.S.:  Die Kurze Gore Regenhose finde ich als Gag gut, oder wenn 3 1/2 Regentropfen vom Himmel fallen, aber wir sprechen hier von "wenn es Regnet ".


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. August 2006)

maxa schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen: lieber eine leicht feuchte Kleidung mit GoreTex ( dafür notwendig ein hauchdünnes langärmeliges Sportfunktionsoberteil ) als eine sich nach vielleicht 1 Stunde durchnässendes Etwas anhaben und frieren ( und wer schon mal nass war, und richtig gefroren hat, der schwört sich im regelfall eins. Nie mehr so freiren )


Stimmt genau! War im Harz mit einer Jacke vom Kafferöster unterwegs die nach 10 min durch war. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatten wir noch etwa 40 min Schotter- und Asphaltdownhill vor uns. Ich glaub so hab ich noch nie gefroren


----------



## two wheels (28. August 2006)

Dann packe ich doch mal die Gelegenheit und frage:

- Ultra GoreTex von Gore Bike Wear für umgerechnet ca. 200 Euro

- Colibri Regenjacke aus GoreTex von Löfler für umgerechnet ca. 150 Euro

- Toulouse Regenhse von Jeantex für umgerechnet ca. 66 Euro

So viel ich weiss hat Löffler ja ganz gute Sachen und Gore Tex ja ganz teure , wie sieht das mit Jeantex aus? Ich tendiere zur Colibri. Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## veloist (28. August 2006)

jetzt muss ich auch noch nachfragen.

ich schwanke momentan zwischen einer 'löffler colibri' und einer 'jeantex nyons'.
mal ganz davon abgeshen, dass das unterschiedliche preisklassen sind, worin liegt eurer meinung nach hier der unterschied?
mein persönlicher eindruck ist, dass die 'colibri' sich eher leger trägt und damit evtl. auch für den alltagsgebrauch mit "normalen" klamotten zu gebrauchen ist. allerdings stört mich als brillenträger das fehlende schild an der kapuze. das wiederum hat die 'nyons' von jeantex aufzubieten und wohl auch den sportlicheren sitz, allerdings hatte ich noch nicht die chance sie anzuprobieren.

ich habe jetzt hier in den mtb-news und in den rennrad-news seitenlang über regenkleidung gelesen und bin eigentlich so schlau wie zu vor...

das, was ich feststellen konnte, ist, dass die rennradler eher pro jeantex sind und die mtb'ler eher contra jeantex und pro löffler, vaude, gore...

wenn jemandem also noch ein gutes killer-kriterium gegen die eine oder andere einfällt bzw. ein must-have für die andere oder eine wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## flocu (29. August 2006)

Wer unter den Regenklamotten noch halbwegs sportlich fahren will ohne einen grausamen Tod durch Hitzekollaps zu sterben sollte Ã¼ber ne kurze Regenhose nachdenken.
Zum Beispiel die Foxy Pants von Vaude fÃ¼r um die 60â¬. 







Die lÃ¤sst sich sogar Ã¼ber die fetten SH-MT90 Schuhe drÃ¼berziehen. Man darf natÃ¼rlich net gleich zu weinen anfangen, wenn Wasser auf Schienenbein/Wade lÃ¤uft. Und man braucht unbedingt kurze Gamaschen (keine Ãberschuhe), auch mit o.g. wasserdichten Schuhen, weil sonst alles von oben reinlÃ¤uft:






Mit der Jeantex Arles hab ich auÃerdem gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch ca. 60â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stalko (29. August 2006)

Bei Regen- und Funktionskleidung bin ich von Vaude sehr begeistert.
Fahre die "Casella Touring" Jacke (mit Kaputze, Taschen, Handschuhüberzügen usw.).
Wenn es was leichtes, wasserdichtes sein soll dann: Casella oder Casella eVent.
Dazu ne gute Regenhose, Überschuhe ...und man ist gut eingepackt.


----------



## Coffee (29. August 2006)

hallo ihr,

habe eben auch bei einer paclite jacke zugeschlagen von salewa. der verkäufer meinte ausdrücklich man sollte folgendes drunter ziehen:

NUR funktionsfaser. also KEINE baumwollsachen. am besten ein langärmeliges funktionsshirt sonst nix. je weniger desto besser. trikot usw im trockenen rucksack verstauen, so hat man im anschluss auch was warmes und trockenes zum anziehen.

baumwolle saugt sich voll und transportiert nix mehr. das funktionsshirt schon. und solange man in bewegung ist, friert man auch nicht und das funktionsshirt bleibt auf der haut trocken/wird razfaz wieder trocken.

beratung war hiernach 1A

grüße coffee

P.S. ich habe jetzt gegenüber meiner "alten" regenjacke 400 gramm gespart.


----------



## Adrenalino (29. August 2006)

Echtes Schnäppchen hab ich vor 3 Wochen ( vor unserer "Schnee-Eis-Hagel-Transalp"  ) gemacht, o.k, mit Einschränkung: lange Regenhose von Regatta Packaway Overtrousers II, aus "IsoTex 5000" - Membran. Hat in FFM schlappe 20 Taler gekostet, Angebot.

Einschränkungen : Die Hose schlabbert unten etwas trotz Knopfverschluss ( da fällt mir aber auch noch was ein ).

Jedenfalls hat sie stundenlangen Regen getrotzt! Da ging nix durch, und die Atmungsaktivität war auch klasse. Hatte nie das Gefühl "überhitzt" zu sein.
Mit Regenüberschuhen komplettiert erste Wahl für mich bei Mistwetter.

Mich würde aber noch interessieren ob jemand von euch Erfahrungen hat mit den wasserdichten Socken von "Seal Skinz" ? Halten die echt dicht, was ist mit der Atmungsaktivität? Und was bringen mir wasserdichte Socken wenn die Schuhe klatschnass sind? Die bekommt man auf ner Transalp ja leider nicht immer bis zum nächsten Morgen trocken.....


----------



## Coffee (29. August 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde aber noch interessieren ob jemand von euch Erfahrungen hat mit den wasserdichten Socken von "Seal Skinz" ? Halten die echt dicht, was ist mit der Atmungsaktivität? Und was bringen mir wasserdichte Socken wenn die Schuhe klatschnass sind? Die bekommt man auf ner Transalp ja leider nicht immer bis zum nächsten Morgen trocken.....




hab sie sind wirklich dicht udn innen warm. das geheimnis ist die eingenähte membran. vorteil ist eben, das wenn deine schuhe nass sind, du am nächsten morgen mit diesen socken einfach reinsteigen kannst ohne das du die nässe merkst. du fährst dann einfach weiter, dein schuh, voraussgesetzt es ist den tag trocken beim fahren, trocknet dann unter dem fahrtwind auch wieder schneller 

nochwas, es gibt eine lange (wadenhoch) und kurze (knöchelleang) version. besser ist die wadenhohe (geht bis mitte wade) da dann nix oben reinlaufen kann  weil ja die regenhose weit genug drüber ist.

in die socken geht man übrigens mit nacktem fuß  ein weiterer vorteil. recht angenehmes tragegefühl 

coffee


----------



## Adrenalino (29. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hab sie sind wirklich dicht udn innen warm. das geheimnis ist die eingenähte membran. vorteil ist eben, das wenn deine schuhe nass sind, du am nächsten morgen mit diesen socken einfach reinsteigen kannst ohne das du die nässe merkst. du fährst dann einfach weiter, dein schuh, voraussgesetzt es ist den tag trocken beim fahren, trocknet dann unter dem fahrtwind auch wieder schneller
> 
> nochwas, es gibt eine lange (wadenhoch) und kurze (knöchelleang) version. besser ist die wadenhohe (geht bis mitte wade) da dann nix oben reinlaufen kann  weil ja die regenhose weit genug drüber ist.
> 
> ...



Super, danke!
Dann werd ich mir die mal zulegen, bin ab 22.09 in Mittelitalien zwecks Ausarbeitung eines "7-Tage-Marken-Toscana-Umbrien-Cross" und traue dem Wetter in den Appeninen nicht......heutzutage kann man sich auf nix mehr verlassen! Auch nicht aufs italienische Wetter.


----------



## molchi (30. August 2006)

Hallo!

Was haltet Ihr von Schafwoll-Unterwäsche von Icbreaker o.ä.?
Die tranportieren die transportieren die Feuchtigkeit auch sehr gut und stinken zudem nicht ganz so!

GvT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (2. September 2006)

bin auch auf der suche nach der passenden regenjacke.

was haltet ihr denn von der raceface shore?

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Cda2f79f8325c7d8eb63e395c3c3a6065&method=m_catpd&groupID=5

ich brauche ermal nur eine regenjacke mit der ich trocken zur arbeit fahren und auf dem rückweg auch noch was einkaufen ö.ä. kann.


----------



## chris12 (2. September 2006)

auch so,

was haltet ihr denn von den 5 in 1 jacken von jeantex? könnt ihr evtl. ein bestimmtes modell von denen empfehlen?

danke
chris


----------



## x-rossi (2. September 2006)

chris12 schrieb:
			
		

> auch so,
> 
> was haltet ihr denn von den 5 in 1 jacken von jeantex? könnt ihr evtl. ein bestimmtes modell von denen empfehlen?
> 
> ...


klick.


----------



## chris12 (2. September 2006)

upps, danke!


----------



## Tifftoff (3. September 2006)

molchi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von Schafwoll-Unterwäsche von Icbreaker o.ä.?
> Die tranportieren die transportieren die Feuchtigkeit auch sehr gut und stinken zudem nicht ganz so!
> ...



Ich hab so eine Merino lange Unterhose von Icebreaker, und ein Hemd aus Merino von Salewa. Ich bin wirklich begeistert davon. Sehr warm, nicht das geringste Nässegefühl und nicht das geringste Kratzen, aber wirklich nur für Minusgrade zu empfehlen, da sonst zu warm.
Stinken gibt es bei Wolle fast nicht. Irgend so ein Einhandsegler hat diese Hose die gesamte Atlantiküberquerung angehabt, und nichts hat gerochen. 

Aber auch sehr teuer.


----------



## seicento11 (13. Oktober 2006)

Moin Leute,

mal so nebenbei gefragt.
Ist es nicht egal, ob ich durch die Windjacke vom Regen nass werde, oder mich unter der Regenjacke nass-schwitze ? Nass bin ich so oder so und Wind kommt durch beide Jacken nicht durch.
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Niels


----------



## BHeinrich (13. Oktober 2006)

seicento11 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht egal, ob ich durch die Windjacke vom Regen nass werde, oder mich unter der Regenjacke nass-schwitze ? Nass bin ich so oder so und Wind kommt durch beide Jacken nicht durch.
> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen?
> 
> Gruß
> Niels



Meine Erfahrung, einfache Regenjacke bei richtig Regen ist die beste Wahl weil: Funktionseigenschaften genau wie bei einer vom Packmaß vergleichbaren teuren Jacke (z.Bsp. Paclite). Ansonsten bei wenig oder kein Regen Windstopper.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## rex_sl (13. Oktober 2006)

also ich bin von paclite überzeugt. 

meine jetztige regenjacke is von north face mit paclite membran. hose hab ich ne marmot trekkingregenhose. socken auch sealskinz. die combi hat mir schon oft das leben gerettet. 

paclite schwitzt von innen wirklich nur, wenn man zuviel oder das falsche drunter anhat. ich fahre mit pearl izumi funktionsunterhemd und da schwitzt nix bei mir


----------



## nisita (14. Oktober 2006)

@rex_sl ... das kommt letzendlich wirklich auch darauf an.. wenn ich aber 1000hm bei 20° im strömenden regen fahre, da schwitze ich selbst mit ner event membran... was nicht bedeuten soll, dass ich gegen ne jacke ohne membran tauschen würde... aber nass drunter wird man auch..


----------



## guhl (16. Oktober 2006)

wer sich übers schwitzen unter membran-kleidung beschwert, sollte sich erstmal mit deren funktion auseinandersetzen. das zeug ist mitnichten atmungs"aktiv", sondern nur dampfdurchlässig. das bedeutet, dass die membran erst dann funktioniert wenn innen (körper) eine höhere temperatur und ein höherer dampfdruck als außen herrscht. Außerdem sollte man mal vergleichen, wieviel Liter(!) schweiß der körper in einer stunde pro m² produziert und wieviel ml(!) so ne membran durchläßt. event hat den vorteil, auch innen kondensiertes wasser nach außen transportieren zu können - im gegensatz zu "normalen" membranen. im winter funktioniert die membran-kleidung am besten, da großes temperatur-gefälle. In nem warmen Sommerregen schwitzt man immer in den Klamotten. 

und ein bißchen polemik zum schluß: wer übers schwitzen mault, hat leider der werbung geglaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (17. Oktober 2006)

guhl schrieb:


> In nem warmen Sommerregen schwitzt man immer in den Klamotten.



Da kann man ja einfach ein schnelltrocknendes Trikot ohne was drueber anziehen  .

Ansonsten ist es klar, je groesser der Gradient, desto besser funktionieren die Membranen. Hier sollte man aber auch einfach mal mit einem simplen Regenschutz vergleichen, bei dem man auch bei Temperaturgradient und passender Unterbekleidung bereits im Stehen schwitzt, weil die Feuchtigkeit eben garnicht durchgelassen wird. Da lernt man halbwegs durchlaessige Membranen schnell zu schaetzen...


----------

